# SMS Schreiben



## DelphiDell (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ist es möglich dass man von der eingenen Website SMS Schicken kann   

Was kostet dass oder gibt es auch gratis anbieter dafür


----------



## NomadSoul (24. Dezember 2005)

ich glaube 1&1 hat so ein Service.
Und ja das kostet etwas, es gibt auch SMS-Gateways die man Simpel einbinden kann. 
muste mal google fragen ansonnsten Poste ich hier am 9ten ein paar Links


----------



## Danielku15 (17. Januar 2006)

Um einen derartigen Service anzubieten musst du dir einen sog. SMS Gateway kaufen. Die gibts bei verschiedenen Anbietern. Bei denen kann man dann entweder z.b. für 500 SMS pro Monat für 5€ pro Monat oder pro SMS Abbuchungen kaufen. Je nach Anbieter. Damit ist es danach möglich Über serverseitige Scriptsprachen SMSn zu verschicken. 
 mfg Daniel


----------

